# Which hapkido style do you study.....how long?



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2006)

Which style of hapkido do you study?  How long have you practiced?  How often per week is your class?

Mine is Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido.  I have been studying consistently for about 6 months after a two year medical layoff.  Hapkido class, where I am at is once per week.


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 10, 2006)

Hapkido chundokwan Black Belt since 1977  before it was cool or the topic of the internet

hal


----------



## Drac (Aug 10, 2006)

H Whalen said:
			
		

> Hapkido chundokwan Black Belt since 1977 before it was cool or the topic of the internet
> 
> hal


 
Do you mean Chon-Tu-Kwan aka Combat Hapkido?? Off and on for the past 3 years..I most concentrate on their police tactics program..


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 10, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> Do you mean Chon-Tu-Kwan aka Combat Hapkido??


 
wow.  this ought to be good.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Aug 10, 2006)

Combat Hapkido, now that's an oxy-moron. I would offer the "Caveate Empator" saying when dealing with this extraction, but there are many posts relating to this to be found here.

As for Mr.Whalen, well that's like comparing a BMW to an Edsel, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Drac (Aug 10, 2006)

doc clean said:
			
		

> wow. this ought to be good.


 
Sorry to diappoint ..Think what you will of it..It has helped keep me alive on the streets...


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 10, 2006)

I actually don't have an opinion of Combat Hapkido either way.  My comment was in reference to you asking if Master Whalen studied Combat Hapkido.


----------



## Drac (Aug 10, 2006)

I meant no offense and to Master Whalen..If he is offended I offer my apologies...


----------



## H Whalen (Aug 11, 2006)

If I can't say something nice I will say nothing............  If only I had that type of self control..

I was one of the first if not the first American to attend the KHA instructors course in 1981 certificate 81-76 this befroe it becamre the KHF. I was a 5th Dan in Hapkido 'BEFORE" John P started Hapkido in 1989 or so.

I Do not take offense where none was meant  I have taugth Hapkido in several Dojangs over the years in and around Boston my longest was run for 22 years and we turned out many Black Belts .

Hal whalen


----------



## Drac (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank You Sir..


----------



## crushing (Aug 11, 2006)

Ummmm. . . .Combat Hapkido.  Twice a week for just a couple months now.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, what's the beef with Combat Hapkido?


----------



## Drac (Aug 12, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> OK, what's the beef with Combat Hapkido?


 
Don't know..Some have a real problem with it..Hey, it works for me as fsr as street applications so I'll keep studying it..Some have a problem with its founder Grandmaster John Pellegrini..I find him passionate about his art, a knowledgeable instructor..


----------



## spud (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been training & teaching on & off for over 20 years under the same syllabus as i was originally taught by my instructor (as he was taught by his instructor) using the Dae Han Min Kook Hapkido Hyup Hwe syllabus Manual.  What it all means ? maybe some of the more well studied people here can shed more light on.  My instructor is Korean but all classes were taught in english as he believed it more appropriate to teach in the local language as he had made Australia his home.  All i know is after studying several styles (i love all the arts) Hap Ki Do became my passion, my joy & my pain for life.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

my passion, my joy & my pain for life.

Spud you just said the resounding credo of hapkidoan all over.

-Matt


----------



## howard (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Matt, you should check over on the Hapkido Forum website... there's a guy who just started posting there who must be from your school... he talks about GM Park from Girardeau.  You probably know him.  Look in the Introduction section, under a thread called something like "Greetings from the Missouri bootheel".

Take care, Howard


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks man.  By the way, do you have a link?  Which hapkido forum website?


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm guessing he means http://www.hapkidoforum.com/


----------



## matt.m (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, that is my bud Scott.  He is a 2nd dan Tae Kwon Do.  He got the nickname dominator a long time ago.....He was good at running people out of the ring while sparring.


----------



## Drac (Aug 18, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> my passion, my joy & my pain for life.
> 
> Spud you just said the resounding credo of hapkidoan all over.
> 
> -Matt


 
I agree..Especially for those of us who were a wee bit older when we first started...


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 18, 2006)

Trained some in Sin Moo Hapkido directly under GM Ji Han Jae while I was training FT at my TSD dojang...

Hopefully I'll be able to start back to my SMH training when I return to the dojang in the Fall... as I really enjoyed it... and NOTHING beats learning right from a GM! :ultracool

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## howard (Aug 18, 2006)

doc clean said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he means http://www.hapkidoforum.com/



Yep, that's it... thanks, doc clean.

Matt, I'm glad you found the link and were able to "hook up" with your friend.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 18, 2006)

howard said:
			
		

> Yep, that's it... thanks, doc clean.
> 
> Matt, I'm glad you found the link and were able to "hook up" with your friend.


 
Many thanks again man.  Hey it's a nice forum too.  I will see scott over the weekend and have him sign up with us as well at MT.


----------



## zDom (Aug 21, 2006)

Howdy -

Just registered account; I'll be back later - thanks for referring me here, Matt.

I study (American) Moo Sul Kwan hapkido. Our late GM, Lee H. Park, was from the (Korean) Musulkwan hapkido school.

Hoshin!


Scott Welton


----------



## Paul B (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Scott! 

It's always good to have another Hapkidoin on the board!:asian:


----------



## Scott Yates (Aug 24, 2006)

"Trained some in Sin Moo Hapkido directly under GM Ji Han Jae while I was training FT at my TSD dojang..."

Andy,

You wouldn't happen to train in DE?

Scott Yates


----------

